# Training



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody ever tried fowl dawgs? How does it compare to smartworks?
This is for a trainer with little or no experience.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Fowl dogs is a good training resource. It is simular to smartworks, Id recomend either.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Also one of the best resources would be someone who is knowledgeable locally such as a retriever club or a local pro. Some pro's are happy to lend a hand as long as you're willing to put in some time for them throwing birds.

I own the complete set of Smartworks, Fowl Dawgs, and a couple others.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Would love that situation Chaws however we dont have a retriever club in my town, the closest one is 3 hrs away. Unfortunately I have to rely on DVD's, Books and websites such as this one. There is also to my knowledge, nobody that hunts with a dog so I am on my own.
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nemitz,

I recommend Fowldawgs first and Smatworks a close second. Stawski( fowldawgs) does a really nice job of going through the steps very slowly and Ricks DVD's are real dog training not going through the motions with a trained dog, I know because Iv'e been there for the filming of FD 2 and 3. These were young dogs that were in that exact part of there training.

Iv'e had a dog with Rick for the winter trip the past two years and will be sending Bodey again this winter, he's a good guy, if you follow his program and run into snag, give him a call and he will talk you through a solution to your problem.

Give us a little backgroung on your dog...


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Browndog she is a Black lab. with decent bloodlines from Prairiestorm Kennels in Saskatoon Sk. The sire is a national master hunter as well as CDX WCX MH and the Dam is a Junior Hunter with her WCI. She is 14 weeks old right now and I will pick her up on Saturday if all goes well.
We just lost our 8 month old Chocolate to a car accident (devastating as all of you who have lost a dog know) she was retrieving at 7 mos. even with her being basically from the "backyard"my lack of experience and being Chocolate. This time after researching what to do on buying a pup I hope I have made the right choice. Regardless she will be well loved.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

nemitz said:


> Browndog she is a Black lab. with decent bloodlines from Prairiestorm Kennels in Saskatoon Sk. The sire is a national master hunter as well as CDX WCX MH and the Dam is a Junior Hunter with her WCI. She is 14 weeks old right now and I will pick her up on Saturday if all goes well.
> We just lost our 8 month old Chocolate to a car accident (devastating as all of you who have lost a dog know) she was retrieving at 7 mos. even with her being basically from the "backyard"my lack of experience and being Chocolate. This time after researching what to do on buying a pup I hope I have made the right choice. Regardless she will be well loved.


Sounds like a nice pup, have fun. Try to follow a program and not a time line, somethings take longer with some dogs just stick with it and be patient.

In the classifieds Fosse has a series of Fowldawg videos for sale at a discounted price..


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Browndog I will be ordering fowl dawgs today or tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

You will not be dissapointed. Fowl Dawgs is the best DVD to show real dogs in real training situations. Rick shows great step by step directions and will help you train your retriever to be a great hunting dog. If you want an advanced field trial dog look into Lardy and Evan Graham's materials.


----------

